# Neu - Gewässerverzeichnis!



## Dok (22. Juni 2002)

*Neue - Gewässerverzeichnis!*

Das Gewässerverzeichnis ist nun oben! Danke an alle die geholfen haben und mir die Adressen zugesant habnen.

Finden könnte Ihr das Verzeichnis unter: Service -> Angelanlagen auch wenn dort andere Gewässer zu finden sind!

Aber weiterhin gilt wer Gewässer kennt, soll mir die bitte zusenden!

PS: Ich werde nun versuchen noch die HP`S zu finden soweit es welche gibt. Auch dabei wäre ich um hilfe dankbar!


----------



## hecht24 (22. Juni 2002)

:m:m:m


----------



## Kunze (23. Juni 2002)

Hallo! Alles klar. #h


----------



## Dorsch1 (23. Juni 2002)

Na supi.:m


----------



## Rotauge (23. Juni 2002)

Das ist ja ein Spitzenservice hier für alle Angler!

Ich werd demnächst meine Hausaufgaben und mal einige Gewässer, auch von meinem Urlaubsort rüberschicken.


----------



## angeltreff (23. Juni 2002)

Nochmal für mich zum mitschreiben:

alle Gewässer oder nur Puffs?

Olaf


----------



## masch1 (23. Juni 2002)

Hi 
Wenn hier alle Gewässer gemeint sind nicht nur Puffs dann hätte ich da auch welche  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z


----------



## Dok (23. Juni 2002)

Alle Gewässer!!!


----------



## Klausi (23. Juni 2002)

Ich denke mal, dass dies eine feine Sache sein wird.:m


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (23. Juni 2002)

Gute Sache das.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Albatros (24. Juni 2002)

ja, ist schon eine feine Sache#6


----------

